# ترنيمة ثمن الشراء روعة + الشريط كامل



## vova_ch (31 يوليو 2010)

ترنيمة ثمن الشراء

من شريط
ثمن الشراء لفريق أولاد ملك الملوك
*اداء صوتى بيتر اسعد وكريستين منير
كلمات اميل يوسف
الحان سامح عبيد
توزيع موسيقى حاتم منير


مقدمة

لما اقعد واتامل فى اللى عملته عشانى زمان
وازاى سيبت المجد عشانى ورضيت تبقى زليل ومهان
وبدمك الغالى اشتريتنى انا الرخيص وخطفتنى
من جوف الحية واختنى من ايد ابليس
اخرجتنى من سجنى الابدى
وكسرت جميع المتاريس ذوقتنى طعم الحرية
بعد ما عشت فى سجنى حبيس
لما اقعد افكر فى دة كله واسال نفسى
رضيت بدة كله عشان ايه ملقاش اى جواب لدة كله
غير اكمنى يارب حبيبك
حبك ليا خلاك شيلت عشانى صليبك قصدى صليبى
ايوة صليبى مهو المفروض الموت ده عقابى وعذابك كان يبقى عذابى
بس رضيت بالموت يا حبيبى علشان تيجى تنجى حبيبك

كلمات الترنيمة

أيام زمان فى حد باع وحد تانى جه واشترى
على الجلجثة وفوق الصليب والدم كان ثمن الشراء
جيت يا يسوع انت وفدتنى وعشانى انا جنبك نزف
ولا يوم نشف نهر الحنان مهما حصل منى وجرأ

قـــرار

حبك ياربى ليا صعب عليا أشرحه

مين اللى يحب واحد بيخونه ويجرحه


مطرح مروح طرقى تكون بالامان متسيجة
مع انى انا لحد انهاردة عيوبى صعبه ومحرجة
وكل مااجى يارب ليك بصغر فى عينى وبنكسر
طيب ايه السبب اللى كان نفسى بيه متحججة


حبك ياربى ليا صعب عليا اشرحه

مين اللى يحب واحد يخونه ويجرحه


بايديك فتحلى كل الببان وسكك كتيرة متقفلة
وياريتنى بس اكون مقدر لا فى شكر ولا رضه
وهقولك ايه او هوصف أيه ده حب عمرة ما يتوصف
وانا ابقى مين علشان اكون محبوب اوى بالشكل ده

حبك ياربى ليا صعب عليا اشرحه

مين اللى يحب واحد يخونه ويجرحه
*



لتحميل الترنيمة صوت


http://www.4shared.com/file/242310656/c2abe199/__online.html



لمشاهدة الترنيمة فيديو روعة
من هنا


من هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTeNE2nQZEA.






ولتحميل الشريط كامل


ترنيمة أبو اليتامى

http://www.4shared.com/file/242307252/62789c55/__online.html


ترنيمة الفرحة معاه تكمل

http://www.4shared.com/file/242309441/638f72f/___online.html

ترنيمة أنا لو يوم

http://www.4shared.com/file/242309845/84fca52/___online.html

ترنيمة حب المسيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/242311180/23954b01/__online.html


ترنيمة صلبوا حبيبى


http://www.4shared.com/file/242311258/9aa60327/__online.html
لحــــن بشويس

http://www.4shared.com/file/242312226/20ea1709/__online.html

ترنيمة مش بيموت
http://www.4shared.com/file/242307251/fb71cdef/__online.html

*اذكروني في صلواتكم*
	:94:


----------



## بولا وديع (31 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## vova_ch (31 يوليو 2010)

**ميرسى كتير على مرورك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ليكي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (20 أغسطس 2010)

مثل السكر يا فوفا
شكرا اكتير الك
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رااائع شكرا جدا جداا​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LTeNE2nQZEA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## vova_ch (4 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> مثل السكر يا فوفا
> شكرا اكتير الك
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك




*ميرسي كتير جوجو *


----------



## vova_ch (4 سبتمبر 2010)

**
*اذكروني في صلواتكم*


----------



## nermeen1 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 سبتمبر 2010)

رووووووووعه
شكرا ليك​


----------



## naro_lovely (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii gdn bgd *​


----------

